# It must be so hard to be a "dancer"



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2009)

They work for those dollars....

YouTube - Young woman gets her wig pulled off! Too Funny!!!

YouTube - PLEASE DON'T DROP ME!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL.....Shakin what they momma gav'em and makin' sure them ****'s pay'em....Love it girl....That is a hard job lol

Love the avatar pic...so Glam


----------



## User35 (Jul 19, 2009)

that dude in the second video scares me...with that freaky tube cock thing. Dude looks like an old ass master P. He was tossing that girl around though lol..


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, they look like they're rough with them...Ow,LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 19, 2009)

_I know where I'm going for my bachelorette party! Haaaay!_


What is up with these black male strippers!
If you think these are wild, hop yourself on over to Efukt and see the Black Male Stripper Series. You will be reaching for your eye bleach in a split second.

They hump you, slap you with their ding-dongs, lick whipped creams off you! 

And don't get me started on their outfits, my gawd!!!

But that first video was hilarious!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that I can say I've taken pole classes with a some of the male strippers in the DFW area...I laugh even harder because _every one of them_ I've ever taken a class with is gay. Not just a little gay, but like flamboyant.  And making some crazzzzyyyyy money.


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2009)

OK that 2nd video - ROFL

Is that supposed to be hot? It looks pretty nasty tbh but funny as hell.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 19, 2009)

it was pretty funny the first clip, i remember for my cousin bachelorette party the striper was nasty and sweaty and had her up, sideways, upside down and in all funky position.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

oh my! this is freaking funny! not sexy... just funny!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

he didn't miss a beat when that woman's wig came off, i appreciate that.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 19, 2009)

I love how in the first video he kept going, true showman! 

Second video makes me laugh because of how he manhandled her just to keep her on top.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't stand male strippers... THEY SO NASTY! I went to go see some twice. The first time, it was just.... weird. The second time was at a more intimate venue.... why did I wear a dress? This dude came right over to me and put his mouth on my hoo-ha and from then on, I don't go to those things... they just put their body parts anywhere, yuck. I don't know you, man!


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

****


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2009)

I just love the fact that the first dude looked at his hand with the wig in it and it's almost as though it took a minute for him to register what was in his hand.  I love how he just shook it loose.  Then, he grabs her real hair and just starts shaking her head!  LOL!!  She just lays there like, "fuck it.  The cat's out the bag now."  I also love the reactions from the people there.  There were pretty apathetic at first but when that happened they got charged and jumped up and started taking pictures. 

That secobd dude just looked like he bit off more than he could chew.  He kept pacing while his face was like, "this is a big girl.  I don't know if I can do this."  Then, he can't and almost drops her.


----------

